# show collars



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Please share with me your source of your favorite show collars. I am looking for something small, yet is easy on the hands and looks attractive. Inexpensive is a plus too of course.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Tim I actually made some that I really like. I think I posted them on OT. Very inexpensive to make and they look smashing. It was a great change compared to the large linked chains and the narrow chain held up justfine on Lindsey's walking arm. I was concerned that the link was too small but nope and it held their heads up so nicely without causing the ears to go forward. OH! I think it was put in 101 under homemade contraptions Tam

Yep here it is,
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,11178.0.html


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Tammy! Has anyone tried the ones at Hoegger for $3.95?


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a few that are the ajustable clip kind. I absolutely LOVE them. I hadn't found them in a while.. and need some more. I have the place bookmarked.. but can't find it now. 
They are small rope.. with a clip on the end.. a ring to clip to on one end.. and one moveable.. almost like a choke collar.. but I tie mine to make the moveable ring ajustable. I think they come in colors and were reasonable.
If I find the site.. I'll post.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just get dog choke chains from the dollar stores, I like the flat link, it's easy on my hands. I put them together with cable clamps I get at the hardware store, and simply hold the cable clamp in my hand when I lead the goat. I can then also add ID info to the clamp (I get the round disc ones from Wallmart they sell for keys) when I have someone helping me show or for appraisal. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I too get those at Dollar General have used zip ties in a hurry to hook the rings together


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Try Dollar General as Sondra suggested or else the Dollar Tree, you never know what goodies you will find for cheap! And nice too!


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Rett, did you ever find the link to those collars ? Just wondering as i'm trying to figure out what I want to use next year :+)


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't show, but I did just get the one from Hoeggers. It's very pretty and petite. I got it to take pictures for my website with really. Next spring I hope to get some better pics of everyone.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> I just get dog choke chains from the dollar stores, I like the flat link, it's easy on my hands. I put them together with cable clamps I get at the hardware store, and simply hold the cable clamp in my hand when I lead the goat. I can then also add ID info to the clamp (I get the round disc ones from Wallmart they sell for keys) when I have someone helping me show or for appraisal. Vicki


Thats what I do.


----------



## cindy (Sep 16, 2008)

:yeahthat I do that too. A lot of judges have commented on how they hate choker chains, so I buy smaller chains (length and size of ling) and hook it together with a small caribiener.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 2 options.. of course dollar store chain choke collars... cheap and easy..

but...

go to your local Army/Navy Surplus. or outdoor sports wharehouse and get parachute cord. It comes in a variety of colors. I cut it to size, literally tie an o-ring on each end, burn the ends to prevent fray, and custom colored show collars, for pennies a collar. If you want to get fancy, you can braid it, but it looks great as a single strand, and it is VERY strong!

Ken


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

I have the choke chains that are flat called jewel chains and the fancy ones that are more of a serpentine/hex/snake type chain. The serpentine ones come in silver and gold. These I buy from dog show supply places because they are a bit cheaper than if they are purchased at caprine or other goat places. I have found them for $8-17 depending on the style of chain you get. Here's a link that shows all the different types. http://www.dog-training.com/chainshowcollar.htm

I bought two other ones from Jeffers that have an adjustable chain that hooks to a rolled leather piece. You can hold the rolled leather so it fits nicely in your hand and adjust the chain based on the goat's neck size. I like them the best because they are comfy in my hand and I think they look very smooth on my big and little girls. They are about $10 each. http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&mscssid=6HLUPN2FJQSP9LK73STB3V0X187DBNHE

As a former Parachute Rigger I can attest to the strength of the parachute cord Ken mentioned. It is called 550 cord because it has a breaking strength of 550 pounds when new with the guts in it. If you strip the guts out it will lay flat on the goats neck but beware that the nylon will burn if it slides across their neck with any force. If I used this I'd make limited slip/martingale collars so it doesn't tighten to much but will hold a goat securely, but you can buy them in different colors for $4.00 each.

I made a few limited slip collars out of tubular nylon and I use those to train the goats to walk on a collar and leash at a young age. You can buy it in pretty colors if you wanted to use it for shows. The tubular nylon doesn't burn if it pulls through your hand and it's washable. I made a few out of some nylon I had left over from other projects. It's neon green, yellow and electric blue to a bit bright for the show ring, but I like the material enough that I may buy some in more neutral colors to make show collars for next year.

I can post some pics if you want/need them.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Took some doing.. but I found the collars. I'm sure it is not where the ones I got came from... (given to me).. but these are the same ones.. only mine are black.

There's even a demo on how to use them.. but it's a dog but works the same on a goat.

http://handcraftcollars.com/product_info.php/products_id/28?osCsid=35f4eed2b532405777bbbc990265d0b6

I'm gonna order me some since I found them.

Rett

Forgot to mention.. I use it different than what is shown. I don't use as a slip. I adjust the size by using the movable ring and tying in a slip knot to keep it in place.. then clip around neck to that ring. Does that make sense?


----------

